# HUANCAYO



## DeAmat

sorprendente!


----------



## FerGon

DeAmat said:


> sorprendente!


Que cosa? :?


----------



## Chalaco

Auditorio del Colegio Andino










UNCP 










Banco Central de Reserva


----------



## El Bajopontino

Oye Chalaco ese barrio se ve bien.


----------



## pedro1011

Huancayo no se queda atrás. Es una de las ciudades más progresistas.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Aunque a decir verdad el barrio de la primera foto parece uno de Lima, sino miren los cerros, son los típicos de la Costa.


----------



## Mavo92

El Bajopontino said:


> Aunque a decir verdad el barrio de la primera foto parece uno de Lima, sino miren los cerros, son los típicos de la Costa.


Si, la primera foto será lima, porque hay una palmera y en la sierra no crece( al menos en Huancayo).De todo modos pongo estas fotos, son de la calle Real , la plaza Constitución y la última es de un pueblo llamado Pucara, esta a 18 Km de Huancayo, ahi hay un pequeño museo dedicado a Andres Avelino Caceres, tuve la ocasión de volver despues de 15 años al museo, quedan pocas cosas, ya que muchas cosas han sido robadas, es una lástima :bash: .Si van para Huancayo yo les recomiendo ir a ahi.


----------



## Liquido

que bacan se ve la segunda foto... seria chevre que se construyera mas edificios grandes a huancayo...


----------



## sebvill

Ojala cada dìa progrese mas esta ciudad y que los proyectos que salian en otro thread para Huancayo se cumplan.


----------



## pedro1011

Excelentes fotos, Mavo. Huancayo es una de mis ciudades favoritas por su afán de progreso!


----------



## Filter

Buena foto, parece La Molina.


----------



## J Block

Aja...esa es La Molina. En Huancayo no hay zonas como esa...lamentablemente.


----------



## Chalaco

Si, mejor la quite porque ni titulo tenia. Mucha duda.


----------



## skyperu34

aha, se ve interesante huancayo ene sas fotos !


----------



## nicolaselguera77

buenas fotos de huancayo


----------



## alibiza_1014

Sorprendente Huancayo, bastante comercial y progresista..buenas fotos


----------



## Liquido

si esta chevere... por cerca del la plaza constitucion va ser el centro comercial del valle (Saga, cineplanet, food court, etc)


----------



## Mavo92

*Mas fotos*

Más fotos de Huancayo.


----------



## sebvill

Que chevre se ven los criaderos de trucha y el valle del Mantaro!


----------



## El Bajopontino

Que bonito se ve el valle del mantaro.


----------



## jErEmIaS

huancayo tiene casi el mismo territorio que la ciudad de la paz aunque no la poblacion pero si la extencion me gustaron mucho estas fotos ojala sigan desarrollandose la ciudad que tiene mucho que ofrecer!!......


----------



## rafo18

Oigan ese edificio al lado del blancose ve altito cuantospisos tendra ???


----------



## Juan1912

en las últimas fotos se ve mejor que trujillo, según mi opinión


----------



## Mavo92

rafo18 said:


> Oigan ese edificio al lado del blancose ve altito cuantospisos tendra ???


Tiene 14 pisos contando con la azotea, me acuerdo que lo empezaron a construir hace 17 años, y aún no esta acabado por lo que vi en Julio del 2005.


----------



## Marvey21

está muy bonito Huancayo....el valle donde se encuentra es bastante grande por lo que vi en algunas fotos, se tan amplio como el valle de Bogotá o el de Quito.


----------



## Marvey21




----------



## Skypiura

Juan1912 said:


> en las últimas fotos se ve mejor que trujillo, según mi opinión


Según mi opinión Trujillo es más ciudad q Huancayo!!!


----------



## iñaki-garcia

Interesante ciudad.


----------



## PaiMei74

Huancayo es una ciudad muy progresista, le va ir mucho mejor en los proximos años con la agroindustria. Sin embargo lo mejor de Huancayo es su entorno, el valle del Mantaro es hermoso!


----------



## pedro1011

Mavo: ¿Cómo se llaman los dos edificios más altos de Huancayo, es decir el blanco y el que está sin terminar?


----------



## Mavo92

pedro1011 said:


> Mavo: ¿Cómo se llaman los dos edificios más altos de Huancayo, es decir el blanco y el que está sin terminar?


El de color blanco es el que esta a medio terminar, el nombre no lo se, pero te cuento que cuando empezarón a construirlo, allá a principios de 1988, se veia a los obreros trabajar hasta las 9 de la noche, pero llego septiembre de 1988 y con el el paquetazo de Alan y estuvo paralizado unos buenos años.
El Edificio que esta a sus espaladas tiene 11 pisos y se llama Murakami, en Huancayo hay una colonia japonesa muy pudiente.


----------



## Mavo92

*Mas fotos ..*

Voy a rescatar este thread de mi tierra, esta es la segunda calle mas comercial de la ciudad, es la avenida Giraldez.









Aqui sale la fachada de la universidad nacional del Centro del Perú, en los años 80 era común ver una banderita roja en la cima de la torre de agua.









Esta en una foto antigua de la calle real, no se parace en nada a la actual ya que apenas quedara una o dos casas de esa época.









Puente sobre el rio Chanchas en el tramo de Huancayo-Huancavelica, del ferrocaril central.









Y para terminar la casa de la juventud, antiguamente ahi se ubicaba un hotel en el que pernocto en su visita a Huancayo, allá en los años 30 el famoso millanario Nerlson Rockefeller ,y tambien estuvo el torero Español Manolete.


----------



## pedro1011

Buenas fotos, Mavo! A mí también me gusta Huancayo. No la conozco directamente, pero me agrada su afán progresista. Y sigue aportando al thread, para que no muera.


----------



## *ClauDia*

Huancayo se ve una ciudad interesante con ganas de progresar, y como dice pedro sigue aportando con fotos mavo xq estan muy buenas.


----------



## Jose Perez

La avenida Giraldez no es nada del otro mundo pero tiene una pista muy buena se nota.Me encanta Huancayo es una ciudad moderna que soprende.Creo que con un aeropuerto fijo esta ciudad se come al Cuzco y Arequipa.


----------



## rafo18

muy chevre el edificio de atras :eek2:


----------



## sebvill

Jose Perez said:


> La avenida Giraldez no es nada del otro mundo pero tiene una pista muy buena se nota.Me encanta Huancayo es una ciudad moderna que soprende.Creo que con un aeropuerto fijo esta ciudad se come al Cuzco y Arequipa.


No exageres tampoco.


----------



## Pocas Cosas

Skypiura said:


> Según mi opinión Trujillo es más ciudad q Huancayo!!!


=mente.


----------



## Jose Perez

sebvill said:


> No exageres tampoco.


hablo hacia el futuro,no presente.


----------



## elmiocid

Skypiura said:


> Según mi opinión Trujillo es más ciudad q Huancayo!!!


 = :jk:


----------



## skyperu34

me entretuve viendo las fotos ultimas ! tampoco la comparen con cusco pues.....

por ahi hacen una comparacion algo ridicula, que equivaldria a decir que andahuaylas se ve mejor en fotos que el callao...........muy tonto


----------



## Jose Perez

Porque sera que esta ciudad se preocupo en hacer "algo" de edificios y otras ciudades no?Por mas feos que sean los edificios ,estan ahi,y ayudan a la ciudad en modernidad.Me gusta Huancayo,no dije que es mas que Cuzco o Arequipa ,dije que con aeropuerto esta ciudad puede cambiar bastante,tiene un gran potencial comercial.


----------



## Sanmiguelino

Hola amigos:

Feliz de encontrar (¡por fin!) un foro interesante como este. La verdad es que vengo viviendo en Huancayo desde hace tres años, ciudad a la que llegué por una casualidad de la vida (terminaba mi maestría en San Marcos, cuando vi un afiche en el panel de la Fac. de Letras convocando a concurso para hacer carrera docente en Comunicación en la UNCP). 

Después de todo este tiempo, considero que sí... Huancayo es la ciudad más importante del centro del país. Su desarrollo político, social y económico así lo demuestran. No obstante, todo ello tiene un costo muy caro a futuro: la destrucción completa de su medio ambiente, por ende, del famoso valle del Mantaro.

En fin... espero seguir en este interesante foro. 

Por el momento, les entrego algunas fotos de la Universidad Nacional del Centro del Perú.

Vista de la Biblioteca Central:









Plaza de la Integración de Ciudad Universitaria:









Vista del Pabellón A, el más antiguo de la UNCP:









Paseo lateral derecho de la universidad:


----------



## J Block

Jose Perez said:


> Porque sera que esta ciudad se preocupo en hacer "algo" de edificios y otras ciudades no?Por mas feos que sean los edificios ,estan ahi,y ayudan a la ciudad en modernidad.Me gusta Huancayo,no dije que es mas que Cuzco o Arequipa ,dije que con aeropuerto esta ciudad puede cambiar bastante,tiene un gran potencial comercial.


Amiguito, no hables por hablar. Un edificio alto, feo pero alto va a "ayudar" a la ciudad en modernidad??? Dejemos de ser tan mediocres por favor!

Un edificio de buena calidad vale mucho más que diez mamarrachos, sea de un piso, sea una casa apartada en medio de nada...sea un dúplex, sea lo que sea. 

En cuanto a modernidad, pues lo único que hacen esos edificios es APARENTAR modernidad...ahh claro, solo mirandolos desde un ángulo. Eso queremos? Simplemente aprentar modernidad...y modernidad bastante mediocre, por cierto. Personalmente yo no me alegraría de ello.


----------



## Juan1912

Sanmiguelino said:


> Hola amigos:
> 
> Feliz de encontrar (¡por fin!) un foro interesante como este. La verdad es que vengo viviendo en Huancayo desde hace tres años, ciudad a la que llegué por una casualidad de la vida (terminaba mi maestría en San Marcos, cuando vi un afiche en el panel de la Fac. de Letras convocando a concurso para hacer carrera docente en Comunicación en la UNCP).
> 
> Después de todo este tiempo, considero que sí... Huancayo es la ciudad más importante del centro del país. Su desarrollo político, social y económico así lo demuestran. No obstante, todo ello tiene un costo muy caro a futuro: la destrucción completa de su medio ambiente, por ende, del famoso valle del Mantaro.
> 
> En fin... espero seguir en este interesante foro.
> 
> Por el momento, les entrego algunas fotos de la Universidad Nacional del Centro del Perú.
> 
> Vista de la Biblioteca Central:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plaza de la Integración de Ciudad Universitaria:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vista del Pabellón A, el más antiguo de la UNCP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paseo lateral derecho de la universidad:


no se ven tus fotos


----------



## Sanmiguelino

Qué raro...Juan... Yo sí las veo perfectamente.

Saludos.

Carlos


----------



## Juan1912

Sanmiguelino said:


> Qué raro...Juan... Yo sí las veo perfectamente.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Carlos


no, en serio, no se ve ninguna foto


----------



## Jose Perez

J Block said:


> Amiguito, no hables por hablar. Un edificio alto, feo pero alto va a "ayudar" a la ciudad en modernidad??? Dejemos de ser tan mediocres por favor!
> 
> Un edificio de buena calidad vale mucho más que diez mamarrachos, sea de un piso, sea una casa apartada en medio de nada...sea un dúplex, sea lo que sea.
> 
> En cuanto a modernidad, pues lo único que hacen esos edificios es APARENTAR modernidad...ahh claro, solo mirandolos desde un ángulo. Eso queremos? Simplemente aprentar modernidad...y modernidad bastante mediocre, por cierto. Personalmente yo no me alegraría de ello.


nunca dije que los edificios de Huancayo eran modernos y lindos.Por algo dije que se hizo "algo" de edificios.Mejor es ese "algo" que nada ,como la mayoria de provincias peruanas.Osea que no me digas mediocre.


----------



## J Block

Jose Perez said:


> nunca dije que los edificios de Huancayo eran modernos y lindos.Por algo dije que se hizo "algo" de edificios.Mejor es ese "algo" que nada ,como la mayoria de provincias peruanas.Osea que no me digas mediocre.


No te he llamado mediocre, te he pedido que no caigas en la mediocridad como muchos...a lo que voy es que no importa si se hizo "algo". O se hacen las cosas bien hechas o no se hacen. Ademas, edificios no son vitales para provincias...no significan nada. En cambio si hablaramos de un hospital, una universidad...etc...ahí si te daría la razon.


----------



## Muchik

Son vitales cuando ya no es posible el crecimiento horizontal de una ciudad.


----------



## Jose Perez

J Block said:


> No te he llamado mediocre, te he pedido que no caigas en la mediocridad como muchos...a lo que voy es que no importa si se hizo "algo". O se hacen las cosas bien hechas o no se hacen. Ademas, edificios no son vitales para provincias...no significan nada. En cambio si hablaramos de un hospital, una universidad...etc...ahí si te daría la razon.


ok.


----------



## RodriPeru

hola a toos, soy nuevo. Cuales son los edificios mas grandes de huancayo (pisos y altura en metros)?


----------



## pedro1011

Unas fotos más de La Incontrastable. No son mías, sino más bien escaneadas de postales.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Me parece o esas postales son antiguas.


----------



## JUANCHO

Por las fotos que he visto Huancayo se ve muy comercial, lo que no significa que tenga una atractiva fisonomía urbana. La Plaza constitución luce muy bien así como las construcciones tradicionales, en cambio los edificios contemporáneos no tienen nada de rescatable y dejan mucho que desear, casi todos no están terminados, con los ladrillos expuestos, pegados unos con otros, les falta diseño y criterio arquitectónico, todo lo cual se repite en todas las ciudades del Perú. Lo que ayuda a esta ciudad es el entorno paisajístico, si en cambio estuviera ubicada en la región costera se vería muy mal.


----------



## lreyes

Se ve muy bien la pujante y progresista ciudad de Huancayo. Una ciudad muy comercial y con mucha energia de crecimiento.

Luis Reyes


Como Enviar Dinero por Internet en minutos a Perú
http://www.avanceinternet.com/enviardineroporinternet.html


----------



## pedro1011

El Bajopontino said:


> Me parece o esas postales son antiguas.


Sí, son algo antiguas. Pero creo que de todas maneras son una buena referencia acerca de la situación de la ciudad.


----------



## J Block

Demasiado recargada la Plaza de la Constitución.


----------



## *ClauDia*

Carretera a Huancayo


















---


----------



## Mavo92

QUe bonitas fotos, la última es la Iglesia de la Merced, en donde Ramon Castilla firmo el acta que abolia la esclavitud en nuestro pais.


----------



## CessTenn

Cual es la poblacion de Huancayo??


----------



## J-BEAT

creo q supera los 400 000, pero sinceramente la ciudad me parecio poco agraciada. espero que mejore en los años venideros


----------



## lagodelfuego

*Hola*

Gracias por regalarnos estas efigies de buen gusto. En verdad son excitantes y muestran una cara moderna de la capital de Junín. No me había imaginado que la secta huancaína tenía esa magnitud de modernidad tan pujante e interesante.

Siempre me alegra el desarrollo provinciano...


----------



## cibert

aun no llega a los 400 000 , tiene aprox 350 000 habitantes es una ciudad que tiene menos población que piura


----------



## El Bajopontino

La panorámica está buena, espero la ciudad se reordene.


----------



## rafo18

Ahora que lo veo Huancayo es la segunda ciudad del interior en la actualidad despues de Arequipa con mayor cantidad de edificios


----------



## W!CKED

^^ No creo debe haber otra ciudad talvez Piura o Chiclayo


----------



## rafo18

J3R3MY said:


> ^^ No creo debe haber otra ciudad talvez Piura o Chiclayo


Piura tal vez , las demas estan en nada, chiclayo no pasa del 8vo piso y trujillo solo tiene uno de 12 y otro de 10 , si estoy en equivocado , que alguien me corrija.


----------



## cibert

bueno en chiclayo hay 3 de 9 pisos , la residencial andromeda, galerias el rey y residencial edificio fap. aunque el mirador de atras del edificio fap si se contara seria 10 como muestra la imagen de la maqueta de este edificio de los setentas










unas 4 de ocho pisos dos hostales el naymlap y el inca hotel, pero las dos ultimas mensionadas tienen subterraneo, (edificio naylamp y el hotel inca) y 14 nuevas de 6 pisos en san eduardo, y tres mas de 7 pisos en santa victoria. mas la residencial santa elisa que creo que son 14 edificios de 7 o de seis pisos no recuerdo, de cinco hay muchas sobretodo la mayoria de residenciales nuevas que no construyen mas por que invertirian en ascensor y menos ganancia.
chiclayo si esta atrasada en ese campo, en el 90 las pudo tener, esos fueron grandes estafas por lo que casi ya no cree en aquello.


----------



## Redwhite

*La incontrastable Huancayo*

Huancayo, debe ser una de las ciudades del interior del Perú que progresa rápidamente.


----------



## argos2007

se ve ordenada , muy bonitaaa


----------



## arquimario88

El edificio de la uni del centro esta interesante ehhh q weno q mejoren las ciudades


----------



## dlHC84

---


----------



## gilbaar

Asi es mis queridos amigos Huancayo en pocos años a comparacion de ciudades con legado historico ha logrado desarrollarse rapidamente debido a su situcion geografica como nexo de comunicacion comercial, me atreveria a decir que en pocos años estaria al nivel de Arequipa, que sin lugar a duda a crecido importantemente pero si Huancayo mantiene un crecimineto constante como hasta ahora sera tan importante como lo es Arequipa o mucho mas importante ahun.


----------



## lucho19

lo q se de huacayo es q viene mucha gente a estudiar a lima


----------



## gilbaar

lucho19 said:


> lo q se de huacayo es q viene mucha gente a estudiar a lima


Si imagínate hace unos años no habían muchas universidades por Huancayo ahora hay como 6 entre buenas y malas como en todo lugar, de estas hay 1 estatal y 5 privadas, todo esto hace ver el buen desarrollo de Huancayo, hasta en este Nivel, y claro como en todo lugar hay migracion tambien.


----------



## LimaLondon

Huancayo esta mejor de lo que yo pensaba. Muy bonitas fotos.


----------



## Chocaviento

gilbaar said:


> Asi es mis queridos amigos Huancayo en pocos años a comparacion de ciudades con legado historico ha logrado desarrollarse rapidamente debido a su situcion geografica como nexo de comunicacion comercial, me atreveria a decir que en pocos años estaria al nivel de Arequipa, que sin lugar a duda a crecido importantemente pero si Huancayo mantiene un crecimineto constante como hasta ahora sera tan importante como lo es Arequipa o mucho mas importante ahun.


Si llega a ser asi, bien por Huancayo, pero es mejor crecer sin mirar y compararse con nadie, es mejor crecer y punto.


----------



## Limeñito

Interesante el desarrollo de la segunda ciudad andina más grande del Perú. Siempre ha tenido fama de progresista, pero falta que sea más ordenada. Bueno, sigue avanzando.


----------



## PieroMG

Huancayo me parece una ciudad con futuro, en general se ve que está en vías de desarrollo. En general, es bonita, pero le falta.


----------



## Chocaviento

Inkandrew9 said:


> Jajaja esa Luz, promocionandose por los threads, buena publicista jajaja, de otro lado ... como se dijo, el edificio ya esta ahi, pero no disuade a que puede ser mejorado, ademas lo que pasa es que simplemente el color desentona pz ... yo creo que aún la propuesta por una arquitectura que rescate cierto tipo de motivos iconográficos, etc es rescatable ... siempre y cuando se integre muy bien al entorno y demás .... de ahi lo huachafo debe desaparecer .. asi de simple.


Ese edificio me gusta, pero si le cambiaria los vidrios, algo más elegante y no tan llamativo, por lo demás me gusta mucho


----------



## Inkandrew9

Coincido plenamente contigo Luz, aunque ahora pienso .... si pudiera ser mas alto??? pa que no se vea como enano .. no sep.


----------



## peruanito

señores huancayo es huancayo ; en la sierra los gustos son distintos a los de la costa aca en huancayo lo bonito es lo colorido, somos gente del mismo pais pero de distintos gustos y costumbres y eso hay q respetar, lo q ustedes dicen wachafada aca es el gusto popular y si no gusta es mejor no decir nada y no ofender a nadie


----------



## FerGon

les gustan las paredes sin pintar?


----------



## ELMER

peruanito said:


> señores huancayo es huancayo ; en la sierra los gustos son distintos a los de la costa aca en huancayo lo bonito es lo colorido, somos gente del mismo pais pero de distintos gustos y costumbres y eso hay q respetar, lo q ustedes dicen wachafada aca es el gusto popular y si no gusta es mejor no decir nada y no ofender a nadie


 

En verdad creo que lo de “huachafada” fue un exceso y puedo estar de acuerdo en que cada zona tiene “gustos” diferentes; pero las normas de estética son estándar, por lo menos para occidente, al margen que nos guste o no tal o cual cosa o como nos guste; así por ejemplo, si el edificio del gobierno regional estuviera ubicado en una zona diferente con un entorno no tan conservador de la ciudad se vería mucho mejor.


----------



## Trickmetwice17

ke buenas fotos de Huancayo :banana: yo he ido decneas de veces ahi y aunk no es muy agraciada se desarrolla y cmabia mas rapido ke otras ciudades del Centro  en el centreo de Huancayo uno si se siente en ciudad y no en pueblo grande =P aun le falta mucho peor tiene mucho mivmiento y comercio :banana: Hace unos años vi buenas obras viales de avenidas y una nueva salida de la ciudad bien amplia hacia el sur creo :banana: Hace un tiempo escuche de varias obras viales importantes ojala se esten concretando ademas se van dos malls alla :banana:


----------



## peruanito

ELMER said:


> En verdad creo que lo de “huachafada” fue un exceso y puedo estar de acuerdo en que cada zona tiene “gustos” diferentes; pero las normas de estética son estándar, por lo menos para occidente, al margen que nos guste o no tal o cual cosa o como nos guste; así por ejemplo, si el edificio del gobierno regional estuviera ubicado en una zona diferente con un entorno no tan conservador de la ciudad se vería mucho mejor.


no creo q existan normas esteticas , el q puede construye segun sus gustos, lo q si existe son normas para una buena convivencia, con esto me refiero al orden urbano q debe haber, y eso es lo malo no solo en huancayo si no en todo el Peru, la idea es construuir con orden, y ahora sobre las fachadas sin tarrajear, tampoco es solo huancayo, vallamos a lima o a trujillo y donde querramos vamos a encontrar esto, y son por cuestiones muy obvias , otra cosa es una cosa visitar Miraflores a visitar SJL :


POR CIERTO EL EDIFICIO ESE ES EL LOCAL CENTRAL DE LA UNCP NO ES EL GOBIERNO REGIONAL


----------



## ELMER

peruanito said:


> ...POR CIERTO EL EDIFICIO ESE ES EL LOCAL CENTRAL DE LA UNCP NO ES EL GOBIERNO REGIONAL


 
Ok "peruanito", gracias por la aclaraciòn.


----------



## Tyrone

:applause:


ELMER said:


> Creo que el problema estriba en que tenemos, en general, la idea que mientras mas alto es un edificio, mas moderno es, y mientras mas edificios tiene una ciudad, mas moderna es, y/o mientras mas vidrios tienen estos edificios, mas parecidas nuestras ciudades a las de algun paìs desarrollado; no nos fijamos en que la modernidad debe combinar con el entorno y el paisaje, despues de todo una ciudad es màs moderna mientras mejores son los servicios o comodidades con las que puede contar su poblaciòn.
> 
> Aun asì, sigo creyendo que el diseño es innovador, arriesgado, pero innovador en su entorno.


Concuerdo plénamente con lo que dices. La altura de los edificios no tiene nada que ver con la modernidad sino con la oferta y la demanda por inmuebles en una zona de gran valor comercial... 

Si aumenta la actividad económica en ciudades como Huancayo va a aumentar la demanda por oficinas o vivienda, y poco a poco las edificaciones iran creciendo en altura para satisfacer esa demanda .... el boom inmobiliario de Trujillo y Arequipa entre otras ciudades es un ejemplo de ello, eso si, esperemos que el crecimiento económico sea constante y sostenido por muchos años para que TODO el Perú se desarrolle ...


----------



## Tyrone

Por cierto ... me da gusto ver como se ha desarrollado Huancayo en estos últimos años, yo la visité cuando recién salía del asedio terrorista y da gusto ver como se ha renovado ...:applause:


----------



## fredsale

ahora huancayo ya esta a la altura de arequipa , trujillo y chiclayo porque ya se esta terminado su primer mall que es el real plaza y le faltan otros dos que es el power center o open plaza y el plaza norte y mejorando su aeropuerto de jauja se podra tener mas turismo y con sus ultimos edificio s se ve muy vacan


----------



## rasogu

No hagas higado y entra a este link http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=664992 es un thread mas actualizado de huancayo,.


----------



## W!CKED

Jajaja, bueno si Huancayo tienes su jale.


----------



## pierofox

MMMM, SIN DUDA HUANCAYO ES LA CIUDAD MAS IMPORTANTE DEL CENTRO DEL PERU, POR SU ECONOMIA,Y SU DINAMICA COMERCIAL,AHORA SE CRECIO MAS POR SU PLAZA VEA HUANCAYO......PERO TMB NO HAY QUE OLVIDARSE QUE LA CIUDAD DE AYACUXO LE SIGUE LOS PASOS, YA QUE AI TMB SE CONTRUIRA UN PLAZA VEA, Y REAL PLAZA AYACUCHO, Y ESO ESTA EN LA AGENDA DEL GURPO INTERBANK, ASI QUE TAMPOCO ES PA QUE ALUCINEN DICIENDO HUANCAYORK, Y ESAS COSAS. PERO SIN DUDA HUANCAYO ES CHEVERE,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,SIN DUDA PERO NO EL MEJOR


----------



## efreyre

La ciudad de Edimburgo en Escocia está pronta a implementar un moderno sistema de tranvias....Edimburgo tiene 450000 habitantes..

Y por qué Huancayo con casi la misma cantidad no puede aspirar a tener algo así?...piensen como los grandes y serán grandes...Ojalá algún día entre alguna autoridad visionaria a gobernar y no mequetrefes timadores ( y palos obviamente para los que se dejan timar.)

Con el caótico transito de Huancayo ya sería tiempo de pensar en una solución de transporte de verdad, o se esperará a tocar fondo para recien pensar en "uy qué hacemos ahora"???


----------



## JmC3dmodelator

Fotos!!


----------



## efreyre

Mavo92 said:


> QUe bonitas fotos, la última es la Iglesia de la Merced, en donde Ramon Castilla firmo el acta que abolia la esclavitud en nuestro pais.


Esa foto no es la capilla de la Merced, es la Catedral de Huancayo..


----------



## fredsale

mas fotos pues , de los ultimos edificios como las gardenias:banana:


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE

Vale Huancayo, amerita una visita y pasarla otra vez tan bien como la última...


----------



## Sukoy

Grupo Sitatel invertirá 8 Millones de dólares en Nuevo edificio de oficinas para centros virtuales. 

Alguien sabe donde va a estar este edificio?


----------

